
Manage AWS EC2 SSH Access with IAM - hellomichibye
https://cloudonaut.io/manage-aws-ec2-ssh-access-with-iam/
======
throwaway2016a
This seems really cool but I just got in the habit of using AWS OpsWorks for
everything an OpsWorld handles this for you with Chef recipes and has a nice
front-end.

